# Mess O' Flatheads



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

My partner and I fished the Gasking Park Catfish Tourny this past Friday night on the Appalach in Wewahitchka . We managed to catch 10 fish all ranging from 10 lbs. to 22 lbs. We were fishing with liveriver bream on the bottom. We found quite a few fish in 12 foot deep flats with lots of log jams and tree tops. You had to fish em tight up in the stucture so needless to say if you werent hauling his ass out of there soon as he hit, You were HUNG :banghead. We lost so much tackle last night, at least 15, 6 oz eggs, and same number of 7/0 Octopus Live bait hooks :banghead. We worked hard for the one we put in the boat. We move about every thirty minutes. Caught the biggest fish in 8 feet of water. Funny thing about the 22 pounder, well I had him on the stringer, along witha 20 lbr and a 18 lbr and went to throw a smaller cat on it and so I untied it from the back cleet and all the sudden the bait clicker the the back reel goes off, so what do I do, drop the freaken stringer to grab the rod, I kinda lost the stringer and all the fish just swam into the dark:banghead. I could have cried. This was at 2:00 am so we had to start over on poundage :banghead. I learned from now on, I will haul the stringer of fish in the boat before I un-tie to add a another fish. Anyway we did mangage some pics of the ones we did haul, but just good eaten size, no tourny winners :reallycrying


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice fish, hope the stringer was open so the ones you played catch and release with got away. :reallycrying Did that with a nice mess of bass onetime.


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a good night of fishin' right there!


----------

